# Need some advice?



## roseisle (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there,

Our 1st ICSI treatment has resulted in a BFN.  My husband had a sperm retrieval and his sperm is being stored at the clinic where we had the treatment here in the UK.  My question is that we are possibly moving to Spain, and would like to know if it is possible to move his sperm to a clinic over in Spain.

Many thanks

Rose


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Rosieisle, sorry i cant answer your question, but i am sure one of the other abroadies will get back to you on this, as i am sure i have read about this ...

i am very sorryto hear of your bfn and hoping that you get a postive result with your next treatment


----------



## roseisle (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Safarigirl,

I notice you had treatment at Ceram and now have a baby daughter congratulations! We are actually moving to near Marbella and are looking at having ICSI treatment there.

Can you recommend the clinic?


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I went to ceram, you can contact ruth at [email protected] 
Yes i can highly recommend the clinic.
how nice a move to the sun!  lucky you!


----------

